# Can you use R-Wear Studio with any cutter?



## shaninmo (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I use the R-Wear Studio software with any cutter pretty much? Or is it ONLY for use with Roland engravers? I am under the impression it can be used with just about any cutter, but am not sure.....

Forgive me, I am OVERWHELMED with the amount of info on this site!!! There is a lot of conflicting info as well, which is not good for me, LOL, not knowing what I'm doing (well, getting better, but still have MUCH to learn).

Thank you!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

R-Wear was meant only for Roland products...I think that is still the case BUT there is a work around...do your design in R-wear and the either export or copy and paste into CorelDraw..you can only export as bmp or export to clipboard. If you can cut from corel..then do so..or if in corel..copy and paste into your cutting program. In my case, I only use R-wear because of the sub program SFEdit2..which allows you to make any font on your computer into a single line font (I bought R-Wear to use with the rotary engraver but has since moved to DAS Rhinestone system) you can try the cut/paste option and see if it works..


----------



## shaninmo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info Charles!

The DAS is the whole shebang, right- meaning the machine and software? You can't use their software with a different cutter can you?

As far as software goes for making rhinestone templates, which software is the most user friendly, as well as works with any cutter? Or do you have to buy, say, a KNK cutter with KNK or ACS software?

As for Corel Draw, this seems to be the most popular around these forums, is this true?

Thank you!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Will try to respond to each question;

The DAS is the whole shebang, right- meaning the machine and software? You can't use their software with a different cutter can you? *DAS system can be broken down...depending on your needs...IF you have nothing to start..probably around $4500 maybe a bit less with a Puma cutter rather than a Jaguar. and it does have the software. Their software will drive most any of the current cutters. If in doubt you could call them and check out. The software can be used on different computers BUT you must have the provided dongle plugged into the computer USB. Their package as I priced above is rather extensive. and they have several how-to videos you can view. *

As far as software goes for making rhinestone templates, which software is the most user friendly, as well as works with any cutter? Or do you have to buy, say, a KNK cutter with KNK or ACS software? *Well this is like which car is best...Ford or Chevy. most of the software has a learning curve. The more features provided means more to learn. I had a head start with DAS as I have been using their products several years before they came out with the Rhinestone system. I have tried the trial version of the KNK software. It is okay and will do the job. I think the KNK Pro and EagleUltra Force are pretty good. I have some friends who use them. You cannot use the KNK or ACS software on other than their cutters. I would say that if you do not know either software, the learning curve might be about the same*

As for Corel Draw, this seems to be the most popular around these forums, is this true?* Yes Corel seems to be the most popular. I have used it since version 4....I also have the adobe collection which has photoshop and illustrator. But I use Corel mostly and for one just starting I recommend Corel as the suite comes with a pretty decent photo manipulation program...not as hefty as Photoshop but pretty good

Sandy Jo has used both DAS and ACS and is a fan of ACS...maybe she can add some

Since you first asked about R-Wear...you can use R-Wear to cut templates with the Roland GX24...according to Roland. I have not tried that as I sold my GX24 before they came out with R-Wear
*


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> * You cannot use the KNK or ACS software on other than their cutters. *


Actually, we have a version of ACS Studio that cuts to the Graphtec 5000-60 and Craft Robo Pro machines.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sandy..forgot about that one...you are correct BUT still the ACS software is machine specific


----------

